
MS uses AWS - kenjackson
http://gigaom.com/cloud/for-windows-azure-aws-is-a-friend-not-a-foe/
======
kkowalczyk
I think that the title is misleading.

It implies that when Microsoft needs a server to run some service, they use
AWS.

The article is a bit vague, but I don't think it's the case.

AWS supports running Windows Server on their servers. You have to pay a little
bit extra (compared to running e.g. a Linux kernel from a free distro like
Ubuntu). I don't know what the details of the arrangement between Microsoft
and Amazon is, but Amazon couldn't just offer Windows Server without licensing
it from Microsoft. What is most likely happening is that the surcharge that
Amazon collects for Windows Server is remitted to Microsoft.

So when the Microsoft guy quoted in the article talks about Amazon and
Microsoft being partners, he doesn't meant that Microsoft uses AWS to run
their services but that Microsoft licenses Windows Server to Amazon so that
Amazon can offer it as an option in EC2.

------
madmaze
Its very interesting that MS is running part of their cloud on AWS. Though
Azure is really more a cloud-based service delivery platform where AWS also
provides cloud-based server deployment with EC2. I am assuming that is the
part that MS uses. For a non-windows-centric developer Azure is more or less
useless to me. Thought it is a cool model to just deploy without needing to
setup and control the stack. Bottom line, i prefer fully controlling
everything, i guess im a control freak.

------
dlsspy
Apple -> MS -> Amazon. When we read about Amazon storing stuff on iCloud, then
we'll know it's all just bit kiting.

~~~
contextfree
This will probably ruin the joke and I'm sorry, but could someone explain
what's meant by "bit kiting"?

~~~
troutwine
I took it as the bit equivalent to:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Check_kiting>

